# Basement Window Security Bars



## grapenuts40 (May 12, 2012)

bump:whistling2:


----------



## frede (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure why you bumped this Grape, but in case you are working on the same type job, here's what I did to complete my job. First off, I designed my window security bars and had build them for me. Rex from A1 was excellent to deal with. He's an old school blue collar working kind of guy with a customer service attitude - rare these days. 

I used these Simpson Anchors and followed the instructions verbatim. I drilled into the voids of the block. About half of the 12 anchors failed when to tightened them so I drilled out the adhesive and used wedge anchors from the home center on those. Overall I am very happy with the way the job turned out. I am certain you'd have to sit on you butt and kick very hard to break out the bars and that was my goal.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

frede -

You certainly do not have and egress window, so I hope the basement area does not have a bedroom. I hope you do not ever have a fire and prevent a firefighter from getting access (or kids in the basement).

not, you certainly have weel constructed window to prevent access or exiting.

Use the biggest bolts or connectors you can find since you have 3" flat steel bars and mus match te attachment to the bars.

Dick


----------



## frede (Mar 12, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> frede -
> 
> You certainly do not have and egress window, so I hope the basement area does not have a bedroom. I hope you do not ever have a fire and prevent a firefighter from getting access (or kids in the basement).
> 
> ...


Good points that should (must) be considered by anyone contemplating this type of security solution. In fact my basement windows are in my workshop. No bedrooms and my children are not permitted in the shop - the shop door stays locked. Having said that, I still called a family meeting and trained everyone on how to unlock the bars from the inside. I have the key hanging on the wall wired to a piece of wood like the key at the men's room at a gas station - except my key is wrapped with florescent tape for visibility. I would have gone with an alarm system instead of bars if there were bedrooms in my basement. Again, anyone considering this solution should think it through carefully.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check locally to see if your workshop is considered "habitable space", if so- NO locks and an egress OPENING is required from a basement (even without a bedroom): http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec010.htm

IBC: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ibc/2009/icod_ibc_2009_10_sec029.htm

Gary


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Are the blocks filled? If yes look at something like this: http://www.concretefasteners.com/anchors-fasteners/sleeve/index.aspx

Make sure it's not accessible from outside or they could just be unscrewed. You could always tack weld the heads though.


----------

